# Nominate your favorite European skyscrapers for the EuroCup!



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

This summer we'll be doing a one on one tournament with the 32 best skyscrapers of Europe. In order for us to line up the 32 favorite ones, we need you to nominate your favorite skyscrapers in Europe. Just two simple rules:

_rule 1_: You can nominate 3 skyscrapers

_rule 2_: You must nominate 3 buildings from 3 different European countries. 

Each nominated skyscraper gets one point, the 32 buildings with the most points will go to the tournament. 

Thanks for nominating!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

1. *Genex Tower, Belgrade*










2. *Cœur Défense, Paris*










3. *Hotel Ukraina, Moscow*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

The Naberezhnaya Tower, in IBC Moscow.

The Caja Madrid Tower in CTBA Madrid.

The First Tower in La Défense, Paris.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

30 st Mary Axe (Gherkin) - London
Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw
Genextower - Belgrade


----------



## derpa (Feb 9, 2011)

Moscow, City of Capitals (the taller one of the two). Photographer: Art-Pushka


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Commerzbank, Frankfurt
Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow (I think we can consider it completed by summer)
Torre de Cristal, Madrid


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

1: 30SMA, The City
2: City of Capitals, Moskow








3: Torre Caja Madrid


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

1. the shard, london (first supertall in EU)
2. federation tower, moscow
3. torre de cristal, madrid


----------



## Jamsterx (Jan 31, 2012)

The Shard, London
Federation Tower, Moscow
Turning Torso, Malmo


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Nabereznha Tower-Moscow
Torre Caja-Madrid
Tour first-Paris

I think Jan should tell us all if we can vote U/C and T/O buildings. Not just from one user


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Naberezhnaya Tower - Moscow
Turning Torsoe - Malmo
Post Tower - Bonn


----------



## Keyone (Nov 24, 2010)

City Of Capitals - Moscow
Turning Torso - Malmo
30 St Mary Axe - London


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Messeturm, Frankfurt
Turning Torso, Malmö


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

PWC Tower, Frankfurt

Torre Agbar, Barcelona
AND

Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## Londoner. (Apr 30, 2011)

1. Shard London Bridge - London
2. Messeturm - Frankfurt
3.Torre Caja - Madrid


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

Millenium Tower - Vienna









Tour First - La Défense









Beetham Tower - Manchester


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

Tour First - Paris
Millennium Tower - Vienna
Naberezhnaya Tower - Moscow

EDIT: If it's possible to nominate the Pinnacle, though it's on hold, I'd replace it with the Naberezhnaya Tower.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Millennium Tower, Vienna

Messeturm, Frankfurt am Main


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

1. Millennium Tower, Vienna, AUT











2. One Canada Square, London, UK

3. Turning Torso, Malmö, SWE


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Tour First - Paris
Shard London Bridge - London
City Of Capitals(Tower Moscow) - Moscow


----------



## Dreidecker (May 12, 2010)

1. City of Capitals, Moscow
2. Messeturm, Frankfurt
3. Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## GOL2007 (Jul 5, 2007)

WTF? :nuts:

1. Opernturm, Frankfurt









2. Gherkin, London
3. Turning Torso - Malmö (Sweden)


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

1. Messeturm, Frankfurt
2. One Canada Square, London
3. Torre Crystal, Madrid


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

1. Turning Torso - Malmö
2. The Shard - London
3. Messeturm - Frankfurt


----------



## Anonymous-scraperfan (Feb 28, 2010)

1) Heron Tower - London
2) Sapphire - Istanbul
3) Millennium Tower - Vienna


----------



## sylviet (Jun 23, 2008)

Swiss Re London (Great design)
Tour First Paris La defense (Impressive transformation)
Turning Torso Malmo Sweden (Best residential building)


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Shard London Bridge - London
2. Messeturm - Frankfurt
3. Tour First - Paris La defense


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

- Tour Montparnasse (Paris)

- 30 St. Mary Axe (London)

- Opernturm (Frankfurt)


----------



## WilfBurnsFan (Jun 26, 2009)

1. 30 St Mary Axe (Gherkin), London
2. City of Capitals, Moscow
3. Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

1. Turning Torso, Malmo

2. Messeturm, Frankfurt

3. The Shard, London


----------



## Zucker (Feb 13, 2010)

1. *Flame Towers* _Baku - Azerbaijan_










2. *European Central Bank* _Frankfurt - Germany_










3. *SEB bank* _Tallinn - Estonia_


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

Azerbaijan counts to the EU?
And we can also choose uncompleted buildings? :?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*1. Foster Tower (Gherkin) - London, UK*










*2. Flame Towers - Baku, Azerbaijan*










*3. Aqbar Tower - Barcelona, Spain*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Matsky said:


> Azerbaijan counts to the EU?
> And we can also choose uncompleted buildings? :?


It is not about EU but Europe in general and there is a good number of european countries which are not members of EU.

As for completed or topped out, that is not clarified on the first page so if I broke the rule please take Flame Towers out and add City of Capitals in Moscow instead.


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

City Of Capitals moscow
Shard london
European Central Bank Frankfurt


----------



## TaxiRide (Feb 4, 2012)

Matsky said:


> Azerbaijan counts to the EU?


No.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/LocationEurope.png



Matsky said:


> And we can also choose uncompleted buildings? :?


No.



shard97 said:


> All buildings must be complete. No U/C's or T/O. The Shard had 14 votes and is not allowed.





shard97 said:


> edit: you can nominate it but your vote will not be counted. I messaged Jan and it said that the building must be *complete*.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

TaxiRide said:


> No.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/LocationEurope.png
> No.


Obviously not EU but Europe. Actually in your map part of Azerbaijan including Absheron peninsula (where Baku is located) is shown as Europe


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Well, that's kinda critical point, 'cause Europe doesn't have clear borders.
Or better: Not everyone thinks about them in the same way. So it depends on a Mod, but I'm pretty sure this country counts to Western Asia and not to Eastern Europe...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Matsky said:


> ^^ Well, that's kinda critical point, 'cause Europe doesn't have clear borders.
> Or better: Not everyone thinks about them in the same way. So it depends on a Mod, but I'm pretty sure this country counts to Western Asia and not to Eastern Europe...


Well now that is your mood and I have no intention to clarify anything furthermore


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Yes, you are right. Let's stop here.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw
2. Tour First, Paris (La Defense)
3. The Shard, London


----------



## ericnijmegen (Mar 3, 2003)

1. Turning Torso, Malmö, Sweden
2. Gherkin, London, England
3. Puerta de Europa, Madrid, Spain


----------



## stpleco (Apr 14, 2012)

1. Tour First, Paris
2. The Shard, London
3. Mercury City Tower, Moscow


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Messeturm, Frankfurt
One Canada Square, London
Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw


----------



## numerek (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Turning Torso, Malmö
2. Oxford Tower, Warsaw
3. Tour Montparnasse, Paris


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

1. City of Capitals, Moscow
2. Torre Caja, Madrid
3. Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

1. Flame Towers Baku









2. The Shard, London
3. Mercury City Tower, Moscow


----------



## ConorODhr (Apr 15, 2012)

*123*

Tower 123, Zagreb


----------



## Seravia (Apr 15, 2011)

The Gherkin - London
Moscow State University Building - Moscow
Turning Torso - Malmö


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Maastower - Rotterdam 
Sapphire - Istanbul 
Flame Towers - Baku


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Flame Towers, Baku
Turning Torso, Malmö
Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## Vormek (Oct 10, 2008)

#1: Foster Tower (Gherkin) - London
#2: Turning Torso - Malmö
#3: City of Capitals - Moscow


----------



## traveling dude (Apr 16, 2012)

Mercury City Tower, Moscow
Torre Agbar, Barcelona
The Gherkin, London


----------



## malacpalac (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Sky Office, Zagreb
2. Torre Agbar, Barcelona
3.Westend Tower, Frankfurt


----------



## jdjones (Feb 16, 2010)

We need a definition of Europe too, we've seen some entries from Israel and Azerbaijan. Geographically Europe's eastern border is defined as the crests' of the Ural and Caucasian mountain ranges, the Ural river and the Bosporus, this means there are countries split between continents, namely Turkey, Russia, Kazakstan, Azerbaijan and Georgia. 

Can any entry from these countries count or only those entries that lie within the European region of that country e.g. Moscow Counts, Vladivostok doesn't. Regarding Istanbul, Sapphire Istanbul is on the European side of Istanbul so can count, but what about buildings on the Asian side of Istanbul? Regarding Baku, Baku is in the Asian region of Azerbaijan so no buildings in that city should count.

This map shows the boundary between Europe on the left and Asia to the right as a red line:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borders_of_the_continents#Modern_definition


----------



## #Alex (Aug 12, 2007)

1. Beetham Tower - Manchester
2. City of Capitals - Moscow
3. Turning Torso - Malmö


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Mosfilm Building
Torre Agbar


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

*jdjones:* it will not be a problem I guess, because I don't think any building from a questionable city will get enough votes.

however, this should be the rule to rule:


> only those entries that lie within the European region of that country




*coth:* only one building per country.


----------



## BKKL (May 9, 2011)

As a european it's amazing how uninteresting the continent has become. The only really impressive buildings are the ancient ones. Other than that I agree with the people who didnt read the rules- the best ones arent really in europe or at least are so far outside the EU that it's debatable. If this thread was titled "Nominate your favorite Dubai skyscrapers" it would probably look better. Go East, people.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

City of Capitals
The Shard
Messeturm


----------



## raeidh (Oct 19, 2009)

del


----------



## sam lewis (Apr 16, 2012)

Jan said:


> This summer we'll be doing a one on one tournament with the 32 best skyscrapers of Europe. In order for us to line up the 32 favorite ones, we need you to nominate your favorite skyscrapers in Europe. Just two simple rules:
> 
> _rule 1_: You can nominate 3 skyscrapers
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Messeturm,Frankfurt

Messeturm Frankfurt von rale.info auf Flickr

The Shard,London


The Shard von Tim Ebbinghaus auf Flickr

Torre fira,Barcelona (the one on the left)

Torres Porta Fira, Barcelona, Spain von jmhdezhdez auf Flickr


----------



## bananapotato (Mar 7, 2012)

The shard london
Capitol city moscow
Tour defense paris


----------



## MuyPacense (Mar 16, 2006)

1º) Torre Caja Badajoz - Badajoz (Spain):








2º) The Shard - London (UK)
3º) Torre Espacio - Madrid (Spain).

Saludos pa'tos.


----------



## Xenobite (Sep 19, 2008)

City of Capitals, Moscow
Turning Torso, Malmö
The Shard, London


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Messeturm, Frankfurt

Torre Caja Madrid, Madrid

Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## dino2010 (Dec 2, 2009)

*1. RONDO 1 - Warsaw [ Poland ]*










*2. AREVA - Paris [ France ]*










*3. MUTUA - Madrid [ Spain ]*


----------



## AlexsAmazingIpad (Oct 2, 2011)

Why can we not vote the shard, it has the most votes so is obviously very popular, it will be complete in may aswell so by the summer - when this cup is held- it will certainly be done


----------



## sam lewis (Apr 16, 2012)

/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/800px-The_Hague_Hoftoren.jpg


----------



## sam lewis (Apr 16, 2012)

/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/ideas_starchitecture_019p.jpg/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/220px-Twintowers_of_Deutsche_Bank_Headquarter_in_Frankfurt_a.M..jpg/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/240px-ToursSocieteGenerale.jpg/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/800px-The_Hague_Hoftoren.jpg i post these skyscrapers for the euro cup.


----------



## sam lewis (Apr 16, 2012)

/Users/stevelewis/Desktop/240px-Gran_bali.jpg


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Some of the yet unmentioned 


> Deutsche Bahn Turm, Berlin


_by_ _Thomas Birke_

> Europos bokštas, Vilnius


_by_ _UggBoy♥UggGirl_

> Maastoren, Rotterdam


_by_ _sebastien banuls_


----------



## sam lewis (Apr 16, 2012)

^^







thease sky scrapers are prettie look them up.


----------



## And1 (May 31, 2009)

Torre de Cristal, Madrid
Opernturm, Frankfurt
Turning Torso, Malmö


----------



## Spyware (Mar 10, 2011)

1. Millenium Tower, Vienna
2. Messeturm, Frankfurt
3. City Of Capitals - Moscow


----------



## Klimbert (Jan 6, 2011)

Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw
Flame Towers - Baku
Istanbul Sapphire - Istanbul


----------



## IpvNet (Feb 16, 2011)

The Shard, London


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

1. New Orleans - Rotterdam


Luchtfoto van de "New Orleans", Roterdam, Kop van zuid (explored) by hanselpedia, on Flickr

2. Beetham Tower - Manchester
3. OpernTurm - Frankfurt


----------



## Simone78 (Apr 17, 2008)

Torre Unicredit (Porta Nuova), Milan
Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt
Maastoren, Roterdam


----------



## Feo (Feb 5, 2009)

Westend Tower/Westendstraße 1, Frankfurt (DE)
Zurich Tower, Den Haag (NL)
Grattacielo Pirelli/Il Pirellone, Milan (IT)


----------



## mr. Bloom (May 3, 2006)

Civis Romanus sum said:


> I really think that one of the finest skyscraper in europe is this one from Milan, Torre Pelli, recently completed by architect Cesar Pelli:


me too


----------



## MAGUIX (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Torre Cesar Pelli/Unicredit/Portanuova Milan, Italy
2. Tour Edf Paris, France
3. City of Capital Moscow, Russia


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Nov 13, 2010)

30 St Mary Axe - London
Torre Pelli (Unicredit) - Milan
Tour EDF - Paris


----------



## alexss1987 (Nov 1, 2009)

Torre Cesar Pelli (Unicredit) - Milan
30 St Mary Axe - London
Torre Agbar - Barcelona


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

Torre Cesar Pelli, Milano








The Shard, London
Torre Agbar, Barcelona


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1) Messeturm, *Frankfurt*

Messeturm di textclip, su Flickr

2) Grattacielo Pirelli, *Milan*


Grattacielo Pirelli Milano di Jean-Phil, su Flickr

3) Tower Pelli/Unicredit/Porta Nuova Garibaldi, *Milan*


Milano, skyline dal Duomo di Ruggero Poggianella Photostream ©, su Flickr


----------



## Olesch (Aug 16, 2009)

Uptown o2, Munich
Torre de Cristal, Madrid
La Grande Arche, Paris


----------



## Frank Einstein (Apr 21, 2011)

1) City of Capitals, Moscow









2) Tower Pelli/Unicredit, Milan


3) 30 St Mary Axe, London


----------



## ocia87 (May 8, 2009)

Torre Pelli, Milano
Torre Espacio, Madrid
Tower 42, London


----------



## Wolfi (Mar 16, 2006)

1. Grande Arche, Paris
2. Messeturm, Frankfurt
3. Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## mr.leyu2826 (Apr 15, 2012)

1) Capital City (Moscow tower). By NBBJ
2) Shard London Bridge. By Ar. Renzo Piano
3) Istanbul Sapphire. By Tabanlioglu Architects


----------



## mattjrphoto (May 25, 2011)

1. Flame towers, Baku

2. 30 St. Mary Axe, London

3. Pelli tower (Also know like Garibaldi tower or Unicredit tower), Milan


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Fab87 said:


> 1) Messeturm, *Frankfurt*
> 
> Messeturm di textclip, su Flickr
> 
> ...


fab, from 3 different countries!


----------



## demian z (Mar 3, 2012)

Tore Pelli or whatever is called is brillant




























i found these images in flickr from user skymino

then Eurotower in frankfurt










moscow university


----------



## Frank Einstein (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
...troll? :troll:


----------



## Assem-EC (Nov 13, 2011)

1) Pelli tower (also known like torre Pelli, Unicredit tower, Porta Nuova tower)
2)City of Capitals, Moscow
3)30 St Mary Axe - London


----------



## LordSnow (Aug 10, 2009)

1)Pelli tower (UniCredit tower) Milan
2)City of Capital (Moscow)
3)Turning Torso (Malmo)


----------



## Justinos (May 5, 2011)

1) Torre Caesar Pelli (Unicredit), Milan 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2) City of Capital, Moscow

3) The Shard, London


----------



## Wasabi_ (Jun 6, 2007)

1) Torre Milenium, Sabadell (Spain)



















2) Turning Torso, Mälmo

3) Tower 42, London


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

1.) The Shard - London
2.) Tour First - La Défense
3.) Turning Torso - Malmo


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

Aqbar Tower - Barcelona, Spain










Swiss re London










New Orleans Rotterdam


----------



## mlody89 (May 11, 2009)

rondo1-Warsaw








areva-Paris








red apple-Roterdam


----------



## TP84NL (Apr 21, 2012)

Coeur Defense, Paris 









Tower Pelli/Unicredit, Milan









Hoftoren, Den Haag


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

turning torso, malmö
messeturm, frankfurt
sapphire, istanbul


----------



## arntf (Mar 12, 2011)

1. The Gherkin, London
2. Turning Torso, Malmø
3. Millennium Tower, Wien


----------



## elizabeth george (Apr 29, 2012)

nice pics....


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

1. Torre de Cristal (Madrid, Spain)

2. Swiss Re Tower (London, UK)


3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower), Moscow, Russia


----------



## bavon82 (Apr 20, 2010)

1) Tower Pelli-Unicredit, Milan









2) The Shard,London









3) City of Capitals, Moscow


----------



## alphaxion (Sep 20, 2002)

The City of Capitals reminds me a lot of Broadcasting Tower in Leeds (completed in the same year too)


----------



## ismail (Oct 20, 2002)

Shard London

Tour crystal. Madrid

City of capitals. Moscow


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garibaldi Tower (146m) in milan is not technically a skyscraper :shifty:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

trolling? it is 231 meters tall and the spire is part of the structure itself...


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh c'mon, I wasn't supposed to vote since I'm not exactly a skyscrapers fan, but still I have right for a vote, do I?

torre pelli, since with its 231 mt is not a skyscraper I guess it is a swimming pool then? 





































Palace of culture and science, Warsaw:










this building in Moscow, Kotelnicheskaya:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

tommolo said:


> trolling? it is 231 meters tall


it's roof height is only 146 metres so therefore it should be classified as a highrise but not a skyscraper.



> the spire is part of the structure itself...


if the spire was counted as part of the entire building's height, then the Commerzbank Tower (300m) would be the first supertall in EU. 

but it is not because it's spire (we call it antenna) is not counted and is not a cheating tower either.


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

so how many skyscraper would there be in europe? c'mon!

The mainstream doctrine says to consider a spire to be part of the building when it comes to calculate the overall height of the building itself if and only if it is structural part of the palace, that is, if it is logically integrated in the shape of the building, as it is the case of Pelli tower. Commerzbank has just an antenna on the roof of a skyscrapers, but it wasn't projected to be perfectly suitable only for the Commerzbank tower: there are thousands of antenna similar in every context, but the Pelli tower's spire it evokes the spiral movement of the building and has a cladding similar to the rest of the skyscraper, so it is logically integrated in the shape and design of the building, and therefore the spire counts for the overall height.

so, in this thread we intend skyscraper in an "european" definition, more flexible, and highrises are completely included...man...look at how many 140-130 mt tall skyscrapers have been nominated...it is ok, it is a game, don't take it too serously!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

well, i am just saying technically it is not a skyscraper, that's all


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

The shard is technically not a skyscraper, its a supertall with its 309 meters...
:nuts:


----------



## bavon82 (Apr 20, 2010)

SO143 said:


> it's roof height is only 146 metres so therefore it should be classified as a highrise but not a skyscraper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall is the Taipei 101?

A) 508 m
B) 448 m

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=200

International Commerce Center
484 m...
But is after Taipei 101


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

449.2 m (1,473.8 ft) which is habitable


----------

